# Palm 7135



## gwashing (Apr 27, 2001)

Has anyone encountered an error when upgrading from the use of a Palm 505 to a Palm 7135 (packaged with a Kyocera Flip Phone) that reads accordingly in a pop up window:

Palm Desktop

Error: Expreprt.exe
Module cannot be found

Once this error shows and you click on the window, you access the software with no problem. It also works fine. It is almost as if it is looking for something somewhere out there and cannot find it then proceeds to give you full access to the software after failing to find the stated file!!


----------

